# Trasferimenti Ufficiali Calciomercato 2013/2014



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

Tutti i colpi di mercato (i più importanti) e i *trasferimenti ufficiali *della squadre di *Serie A* e straniere (*Liga, Premier, Ligue 1, Bundesliga*) del *calciomercato estivo 2013/2014*


*ITALIA*
Milan
Saponara 4
Vergara 2 milioni
Zapata 6 milioni
Poli 3
Constant 3
Silvestre
Kakà

Juventus
Llorente 0
Ogbonna 13
Tevez 9

Roma
Strootman 17
De Sanctis 0,5
Gervinho 8
Maicon 0
Benatia 13,5


Lazio
Perea 2 milioni
Felipe Anderson 8,5 milioni
Biglia

Fiorentina
Ilicic 10
Cuadrado 5
Joaquin 2
Munùa 0
Yakovenko 0
Alonso 0
Ambrosini 0
Gomez

Inter
Laxalt 2 milioni
Belfodil 7,5 milioni
Campagnaro 0
Botta 0
Icardi 6
Wallace 1,5
Rolando 500.000
Andreolli

Napoli
Higuain 40
Callejòn 10
Mertens 9,7
Armero 4
Radosevic 1
Calaiò 1,250
Albiol 12
Reina 0
Rafael 5

Udinese
Bubnjicm 1, 5 milioni
Mlinar 1 milione
Benussi
Verre
Nico Lopez

*SPAGNA*
Real Madrid

Illaramendi 38
Dani Carvajal 6,5 milioni
Isco 27 milioni
Casemiro 6
Bale 100

Barcellona
Neymar 57 milioni

Atletico Madrid
Villa 5,1

*INGHILTERRA*
Manchester United
Varela 1,750
Fellaini 32,5
Coentrao 0

Manchester City
Fernandinho 40
Negredo 30
Jovetic 26
Jesus Navas 25 milioni

Chelsea
Schurrle 22
Van Ginkel 8 milioni

Liverpool
Luis Alberto 8
Aspas 8,2
Mignolet 10

Arsenal
Ozil 42,5

Tottenham
Paulinho 20 milioni
Soldado 30
Chadli 8
Capoue 11
Lamela 35
Eriksen 11

Fulham
Stekelenburg 6,5
Riether 1,4

West Ham
Carroll 17,5
Downing 5,8

Sunderland
Giaccherini 7,5
Wanyama 14,5
Altidore 10

Southampton
Lovren 10

Aston Villa
Tonev 3,2
Okore 4,7
Bacuna 1
Helenius 1,4
Luna 2

Crystal Palace
Gayle 5,3
Chamack 1,2

Hull City
Davies 2,650
Elmohamady 2,3
McGregor 1,750

Cardiff City
Cornelius 8,7
Caulker 9
Medel 13

Swansea City
Amat 2,9
Shelvey 5,9
Bony 14

*Germania*
Bayern Monaco
Gotze 37 milioni
Thiago Alcantara 25 milioni
Kirchoff 0

Borussia Dortmund
Sokratis 9,5 milioni
Aubameyang 13
Henrikh Mkhitaryan 25

*FRANCIA*
Monaco
Falcao 60 milioni
James Rodriguez 45 milioni
Moutinho 25 milioni
Toulalan 5 milioni
Martial 5
Mirin 4
Ricardo Carvalho 0
Monachello 0
Abidal 0
Fabinho 0

PSG
Cavani 63
Marquinho 35
Digne 15

*PORTOGALLO*
Porto
Reyes 7 milioni
Pereira 1 milione
Eduardo 800.000
Quintero 5

Benfica
Rojas 1,3 milioni
Djuric 6 milioni
Mitrovic 1,1 milioni
Markovic 10
Pizzi 6
L.Lopez 4

*OLANDA*
Feyeenord
Pellè 3 milioni

Ajax
Bojan

*RUSSIA*
Anzhi
Ionov 5 milioni
Samba

Zenit San Pietroburgo
Lodigin 900.000
Tymoschuk 0
Arshavin 0
Ansaldi 8

*TURCHIA*
Fenerbache
Potuk 6,2 milioni
Bruno Alves 5,5
Emenike 13
Kadlec 4,5

Galatasaray
Chedjou 6,3 milioni
Melo

*UCRAINA*
Shaktar Donetsk
Fred 15 milioni
Fernando 9
Bernard 25
Facundo Pereyra


----------



## Mou (4 Giugno 2013)

Riusciresti a mettere i nomi delle squadre sottolineati per fare più chiarezza?


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2013)

Ottima idea!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Riusciresti a mettere i nomi delle squadre sottolineati per fare più chiarezza?



ok

cmq [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] puoi metterlo come importante questo topic?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Belfodil al Napoli è ufficiale?


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

Aggiornato


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2013)

aubameyang al borussia è ufficiale


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2013)

con i prezzi che girano (jesus navas per 25, moutinho per 25, james rodriguez 45) neymar per 30 millioni e un affare clamoroso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Manca qualcosina, mi permetto di suggerire: Fernandinho al City, Campagnaro, Botta e Icardi (rispettivamente i primi 2 a parametro zero, Icardi a 13 mln) all'Inter, Biglia (7 mln), Novaretti (0 mln), Vinicius (0 mln) Lazio (quest'ultimo deve passare le visite mediche, ha un problema al piede sinistro), Munua (0 mln), Joaquin (1,8 mln) alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Manca qualcosina, mi permetto di suggerire: Fernandinho al City, Campagnaro, Botta e Icardi (rispettivamente i primi 2 a parametro zero, Icardi a 13 mln) all'Inter, Biglia (7 mln), Novaretti (0 mln), Vinicius (0 mln) Lazio (quest'ultimo deve passare le visite mediche, ha un problema al piede sinistro), Munua (0 mln), Joaquin (1,8 mln) alla Fiorentina.



grazie mille ora aggiungo


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie mille ora aggiungo



Di nulla!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Di nulla!



fatto...da notare come delle squadrette di Premier spendono più delle grandi della A


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fatto...da notare come delle squadrette di Premier spendono più delle grandi della A



Davvero, incredibile. Poi, per dire, il QPR che da 2 mln all'anno a Julio Cesar? Mah, siamo proprio diventati una pizzeria come diceva Galliani. Fra l'altro credo sia ufficiale Gomez alla Fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Davvero, incredibile. Poi, per dire, il QPR che da 2 mln all'anno a Julio Cesar? Mah, siamo proprio diventati una pizzeria come diceva Galliani. Fra l'altro credo sia ufficiale Gomez alla Fiorentina.



pazzesco...noi per 1 giocatore spendiamo massimo 10 milioni...se ne spendiamo 20 facciamo i caroselli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sempre sul pezzo eh? , ti ringrazio perchè questo post mi interessa e non poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

aggiornato


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] bravo per la buonissima idea.


thiago alcantara e stato inserito sia nel united che nel bayern.
manca la meta di constant


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] bravo per la buonissima idea.
> 
> 
> thiago alcantara e stato inserito sia nel united che nel bayern.
> manca la meta di constant



grazie mille...per Alcantara è che l'avevo messo nel Manchester per colpa di quei cretin della stampa inglese...tutti convinti 18 milioni e presentazione un lunedì


----------



## pennyhill (3 Agosto 2013)

_Fantastico_ il mercato in casa Malaga, hanno salutato Baptista, Isco, Iturra, Lugano, Onyewu, Toulalan, Joaquin, Demichelis e Saviola. Acquistati solo svincolati e giovani provenienti da ogni parte del mondo, stile Udinese.  Vediamo come se la caverà il buon Schuster.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> _Fantastico_ il mercato in casa Malaga, hanno salutato Baptista, Isco, Iturra, Lugano, Onyewu, Toulalan, Joaquin, Demichelis e Saviola. Acquistati solo svincolati e giovani provenienti da ogni parte del mondo, stile Udinese.  Vediamo come se la caverà il buon Schuster.



bhè è la strada giusta per società in gravi crisi econmiche o comunque società che ambiscono a crescere senza avere una grande tradizione


----------



## pennyhill (15 Agosto 2013)

Il calciomercato dell'Arsenal:

*PLAYERS OUT*: Andrey Arshavin (released), Denilson (Sao Paulo, free), Sebastien Squillaci (released), Martin Angha (Nuremberg, undisclosed), Craig Eastmond (Colchester, free), Conor Henderson (released), Jernade Meade (Swansea, free), Sanchez Watt (Colchester, free), Johan Djourou (Hamburg, loan), Vito Mannone (Sunderland £2m), Andre Santos (Flamengo, free), Francis Coquelin (Freiburg, loan), Joel Campbell (Olympiacos, loan), Chuks Aneke (Crewe, loan), Marouane Chamakh (Crystal Palace, free), Ignasi Miquel (Leicester, season-long loan), Kyle Ebecilio (Twente, free) Gervinho (Roma, £8m).

*PLAYER IN*: Yaya Sanogo (Auxerre, free).


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il calciomercato dell'Arsenal:
> 
> *PLAYERS OUT*: Andrey Arshavin (released), Denilson (Sao Paulo, free), Sebastien Squillaci (released), Martin Angha (Nuremberg, undisclosed), Craig Eastmond (Colchester, free), Conor Henderson (released), Jernade Meade (Swansea, free), Sanchez Watt (Colchester, free), Johan Djourou (Hamburg, loan), Vito Mannone (Sunderland £2m), Andre Santos (Flamengo, free), Francis Coquelin (Freiburg, loan), Joel Campbell (Olympiacos, loan), Chuks Aneke (Crewe, loan), Marouane Chamakh (Crystal Palace, free), Ignasi Miquel (Leicester, season-long loan), Kyle Ebecilio (Twente, free) Gervinho (Roma, £8m).
> 
> *PLAYER IN*: Yaya Sanogo (Auxerre, free).



insomma non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> insomma non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno


Arriva qualcuno se partono tutti, stanno messi peggio di noi  comunque avevano un numero esorbitante di esuberi quindi ci sta, anzi ci sarebbero da piazzare ancora Bendtner e Young.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il calciomercato dell'Arsenal:
> 
> *PLAYERS OUT*: Andrey Arshavin (released), Denilson (Sao Paulo, free), Sebastien Squillaci (released), Martin Angha (Nuremberg, undisclosed), Craig Eastmond (Colchester, free), Conor Henderson (released), Jernade Meade (Swansea, free), Sanchez Watt (Colchester, free), Johan Djourou (Hamburg, loan), Vito Mannone (Sunderland £2m), Andre Santos (Flamengo, free), Francis Coquelin (Freiburg, loan), Joel Campbell (Olympiacos, loan), Chuks Aneke (Crewe, loan), Marouane Chamakh (Crystal Palace, free), Ignasi Miquel (Leicester, season-long loan), Kyle Ebecilio (Twente, free) Gervinho (Roma, £8m).
> 
> *PLAYER IN*: Yaya Sanogo (Auxerre, free).



18 fuori e 1 dentro...e Suarez dovrebbe andare da questi? ma prendiamolo noi cavolo


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2013)

Poi se hai tempo puoi aggiornare un pò

Mancherebbero Gervinho, Maicon e Benatia alla Roma, Albiol, Reina e Rafael al Napoli, Silvestre da noi. Biglia alla Lazio. Wallace, Rolando e Andreolli all'Inter.

Chadli e Capoue agli Spurs, Bony allo Swansea, Downing al West Ham, Wanyama al Southampton, Okore e Helenius all'Aston Villa, Altidore al Sunderland, Caulker e Medel a Cardiff. Chamack al C. Palace.

Fernando del Gremio a Donetsk con Bernard e Facundo Pereyra.

Emenike e kadlec al Fenerbache. Melo al Galatasaray.

Per lo Zenith Ansaldi, Tymoshuk e Arshavin. All'Anzhi Denisov, Kokorin e Samba.

Quintero al Porto. Markovic, Pizzi e L. Lopez al benfica.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2013)

Rettifico : Denisov e Kokorin sono passati proprio oggi alla Dinamo Mosca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Poi se hai tempo puoi aggiornare un pò
> 
> Mancherebbero Gervinho, Maicon e Benatia alla Roma, Albiol, Reina e Rafael al Napoli, Silvestre da noi. Biglia alla Lazio. Wallace, Rolando e Andreolli all'Inter.
> 
> ...



fatto! però non so i prezzi


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fatto! però non so i prezzi



Ora mi ci metto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ora mi ci metto.



tranquillo, se vuoi bene sennò fa niente


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2013)

Gervinho 8+bonus. Maicon lista gratuita. Benatia 13.5. Reina in prestito. Albiol 12. Rafael 5. Wallace prestito oneroso 1.5. Rolando uguale 500k. Chadli circa 8. Capouè 11. Bony circa 14. Downing 5.8. Wanyama 14.5. Okore 4.7 e Helenius 1.5. Altidore 10. Medel 13. Caulker circa 9.Cornelius 8.7. Chamakh 1.2. Bernard 25. Ferreyra 7. Fernando 9. Emenike 13. Kadlec 4.5. Bruno Alves 5.5. Ansaldi 8. Tymoshuk e Arshavin svincolati. Quintero 5 (mi pare poco). Markovic 10. Lopez 4. Pizzi 6. Denisov 15. Kokorin 19.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Agosto 2013)

Emeghara ufficiale al Livorno, prestito 1 milione e riscatto della metà a 2. Ha firmato anche Rinaudo che era in prova da un paio di settimane e mancano dettagli per Biagianti a 400mila€.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gervinho 8+bonus. Maicon lista gratuita. Benatia 13.5. Reina in prestito. Albiol 12. Rafael 5. Wallace prestito oneroso 1.5. Rolando uguale 500k. Chadli circa 8. Capouè 11. Bony circa 14. Downing 5.8. Wanyama 14.5. Okore 4.7 e Helenius 1.5. Altidore 10. Medel 13. Caulker circa 9.Cornelius 8.7. Chamakh 1.2. Bernard 25. Ferreyra 7. Fernando 9. Emenike 13. Kadlec 4.5. Bruno Alves 5.5. Ansaldi 8. Tymoshuk e Arshavin svincolati. Quintero 5 (mi pare poco). Markovic 10. Lopez 4. Pizzi 6. Denisov 15. Kokorin 19.



grazie mille!
Aggiornato pure con Lamela

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Emeghara ufficiale al Livorno, prestito 1 milione e riscatto della metà a 2. Ha firmato anche Rinaudo che era in prova da un paio di settimane e mancano dettagli per Biagianti a 400mila€.



grazie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

aggiornato...il Tottenham non ha speso niente per il mercato, 105 milioni e ora ne incassa 109 da Bale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

Aggiornato Tutto! fatemi sapere se mi è sfuggito qualcosa...ora si può parlare sulle cifre spese...in Premier come potete vedere, tutti hanno speso più di noi


----------



## Sesfips (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Aggiornato Tutto! fatemi sapere se mi è sfuggito qualcosa...ora si può parlare sulle cifre spese...in Premier come potete vedere, tutti hanno speso più di noi



Dovresti mettere Eto'o al Chelsea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Dovresti mettere Eto'o al Chelsea.



vero più gli ultimi arrivi che ho postato...quando si calma la situazione aggiorno


----------

